# DIY night scope



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm considering a diy night scope as seen below as I don't want to spend a few hundred or more on something that will probably get minimal usage. Anyone here make one? If you do, please post pics of your set up if you can.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

There is a UK night vision forum that would be a much better place to look for help on this. Apparently it's really popular over there. I prefer the professional warranties approach.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice set up but I'm looking for something a lot less expensive. Wouldn't happen to have the web address for that forum by any chance, would you? I found a lot of videos on youtube but to be honest, I can't understand a word those people say.:lol:


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.nightvisionforumuk.com/index.php?sid=e00ef0f318f989aae8c1eea38fed312f


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Outstanding.....thank you.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

doggk9 said:


> There is a UK night vision forum that would be a much better place to look for help on this. Apparently it's really popular over there. I prefer the professional warranties approach.



I'm with you on that one. For +/- $100 more that he's got in the McGyver rig, you've got a warranty and a whole lot less crap hanging off your gun. You also get a firearm that mounts like any other scoped rifle you've been shooting your whole life. I would love to have seen him shooting that gun with all that stuff backed up past the eye relief on the scope.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> I'm with you on that one. For +/- $100 more that he's got in the McGyver rig, you've got a warranty and a whole lot less crap hanging off your gun. You also get a firearm that mounts like any other scoped rifle you've been shooting your whole life. I would love to have seen him shooting that gun with all that stuff backed up past the eye relief on the scope.


While I agree the diy isn't the best option, I'm not sure what type of night scope you are going to buy for around 200 bucks. Every thing I have found is $350.00 and thats a generation 1 scope that has pretty poor optics. The diy may look klunky but they have very good optics and as I mentioned, its not going to get a whole lot of use. I like the photon XT 4.6 but again, more than I'm interested in spending. Thanks for your input.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Buddwiser said:


> While I agree the diy isn't the best option, I'm not sure what type of night scope you are going to buy for around 200 bucks. Every thing I have found is $350.00 and thats a generation 1 scope that has pretty poor optics. The diy may look klunky but they have very good optics and as I mentioned, its not going to get a whole lot of use. I like the photon XT 4.6 but again, more than I'm interested in spending. Thanks for your input.


I was only going based on his spreadsheet figures in the comments - $344 invested and i don't think that includes the scope that its sitting behind/on. Now if you already have a scope mounted that saves you money and you get the ability to change out to other scopes. I agree a decent gen II or better scope is going to run you considerably more than that.

Now if they could put together a DIY thermal for 200 I'd live with an old tube TV duct taped to the top of my gun.


----------

